# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in spieren, rug, heupen, voeten,benen

## doubter

vorig jaar naar de reumatoloog geweest, omdat mijn voet zo stijf werd,
en met vlagen heb ik daar weer last van en met vlagen ook minder,
bloedonderzoek heeft niks uit gewezen,
maar sinds vorig jaar steeds vaker vage klachten, als stijfheid,
ik word wakker en kan me van de pijn het eerste kwartier amper bewegen
daarna gaat het wel weer, zolang ik maar in beweging ben en blijf...
ook mijn schouders voelen stijf en zijn pijnlijk,
en de laatste tijd kan ik ook niet meer op mijn heup liggen, en wordt trap lopen steeds pijnlijker,
ik gebruik al een poosje dicloflinac maar ook dat helpt niet, ik ben pas 42 maar voel me soms 80 door mijn stijfheid..ik heb zitten denken aan Fibromyalgie en misschien wordt het ook tijd om terug te gaan naar die reumatoloog,
maar misschien zijn er mensen die mijn probleem herkennen?

----------


## kimmie101996

wel raar dat de reumatoloog daar niet gelijk naar heeft gekeken. ik heb zelf ook fibromyalgie en mijn moeder ook. mijn klachten zijn weer iets anders dan die van haar maar jou klachten komen aardig overeen met die van haar. 
ik zou er in iedergevan nog maar even mee heen gaan want ik weet zelf hoe het is en zonder hulp krijg je vaak alleen maar meer last. fysio helpt bij mij aardig goed!

groetjes

----------


## christel1

Niet alle reumatologen zijn bekend met FM omdat er een negatieve reumatest is dan. En daarom komt er ook niks uit de bloedtesten, beste eens een fysio raadplegen of een goeie kinesist die kan voelen of je met triggerpunten zit en zo ja dan kan het wel FM zijn anders toch eens een orthopedist raadplegen in dit geval... FM is ook nog zo'n ziekte waarvan men denkt dat het tussen de oren zit, nee het doet verdomd veel pijn als je het hebt.

----------


## doubter

ik heb gisteren veel gelezen over Fibromyalgie en ik heb zoveel symptomen dat ik maar een afspraak bij de huisarts gemaakt hebt om me door te laten verwijzen naar de reumatoloog. En dan zie ik wel verder.

----------

